# New snake pics



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I just picked up a new snake today she is a Tangerine Hondouran milk snake. Just thought that I wouls share some pics with you guys and see what you thought of her.

View attachment 126652


View attachment 126653


View attachment 126654


Hope you enjoyed the pics.

Trystan


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I like the pics-he loks really good as well-But damn do I hate snakes in general-I just find them absolutely creepy for some reason!!!


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

LOOKING GO0D BR0


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

really nice milk snake


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I love the triangulum.....awesome snakes.

Thank you for sharing it with us!!!!!!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow Ive never seen one, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Beautiful snake is she active and eating well? What are those snakes like cuz I know not to much about them. How big do they get and how old is she/he.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you for all of the great comments guys.

She is a yearling and a little bit aggressive right now but that can be calmed down with a little work on my behalf. she will end up being between 4 and 7 feet when full grown. Very active even during the day surprisingly enough( I don't know if this is just with my snake or if it is the same through out the species though).

Trystan


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

One of my favorite milks, very nice


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

nice looking snake!


----------

